# 94 maxima transmission



## reynoldsb29 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 94 maxima that is slipping it is completely skipping 2nd and 3rd gear when you give it gas it reves up to 4000 rpms before it shifts and then it will go but it stays at 2000 rpms while i am driving it on the interstate to go to work, how can i fix it with out having to replace it. right now :newbie:


----------

